# Anyone here listen to nerdcore?



## no_chocobo (Dec 22, 2012)

Who is your fav artist?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 24, 2012)

Maybe link to some nerdcore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Maybe link to some nerdcore.


 
It's too _obscure_ to be linked to. You wouldn't want it to become mainstream.

Anyway, it's like Anamanaguchi and stuff. Some of it is catchy but I find most of it is trying too hard to be "quirky" or "unique".


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 26, 2012)

Suprisingly good.
Probably will never listen to a lot of it.


----------



## xist (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure Anamanaguchi qualifies as that's more like chiptune. Nerdcore is hiphop like MC Lars-



> Nerdcore is a subgenre of hip-hop music characterized by themes and subject matter considered to be of general interest to nerds, though it can appeal to others as well. Self-described nerdcore musician MC Frontalot coined the term in 2000 in the song “Nerdcore Hiphop”. Frontalot, like most nerdcore artists, self-publishes his work and has released much of it for free online. As a niche genre, nerdcore generally holds to the DIY ethic, has a history of self-publishing and self-production.


 
http://www.last.fm/tag/nerdcore


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 26, 2012)

so then...people don't sit down at a piano or with a guitar and write music anymore?


----------



## no_chocobo (Dec 27, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Maybe link to some nerdcore.


Good call 

Here are some of my fav nerdcore guys:

YTcracker:
Wind Song (from Chrono Nurga Vol. 1)


The Link (from Space Mission) **HAS AWESOME MUSIC VIDEO!**


MC LARS:
Mr. Raven 


Original Gamer


MC Frontalot:
It Is Pitch Dark (based on the old ZORK text adventures)


First World Problem


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

It's like The Big Bang Theory of music.


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 4, 2013)

pretty sure these guys rapping predates that show


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 4, 2013)

Supercommuter, and the group that predates it, Optimus Rhyme.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's like The Big Bang Theory of music.


 
Not sure what you mean by this. Lots of people hate on Big Bang Theory and lots of people enjoy it...


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 5, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> Optimus Rhyme.


Oh man i forgot about them~!


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 5, 2013)

no_chocobo said:


> Oh man i forgot about them~!


 
I'm still amused that Wheelie Cyberman was NOA_ANDY.


----------



## no_chocobo (Jan 5, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> I'm still amused that Wheelie Cyberman was NOA_ANDY.


idk what this is?  explain pls?

Have you listened to MC Lars or ytcracker much?  I've became pretty good irl friends with Lars, and I actually do some coding for ytc


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 6, 2013)

NOA_ANDY was the moderator/Admin of the NSider forums. He actually worked for Nintendo as a web supervisor. I think he might have been in a few issues of Nintendo Power.

I have an MC Lars CD. It was decent, but not in my favorites. I'm actually surprised I don't see MC Chris listed, though a lot of nerdcore fans seem to hate him anymore.


----------

